# Workout with a broken ankle?



## SuperSpeed (Mar 22, 2009)

I broke my ankle 7 weeks ago and only just had the cast taken off, i have been given an "aircast" which will allow me for the first time to walk around and get a bit more active. i popped down to the gym this week to sign up and have a tour but most of the CV machines (treadmill, bike, rowing etc) look pretty useless in my current state. cycling/rowing with one leg? Mabey

:confused1:

The weights room was new and has just been kitted out with a whole lot of shinny new weights, and it was empty! 

There's a bench so i wouldnt have to put much stress on my ankle. any advise for a routine i could follow for the next couple of weeks to give my a bit of a work out with out putting strain on my left leg would be appreciated.

hope the post fit with the forum, thanks for any help.
​


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

What are your goals in training as you can do most upper body stuff without affecting your ankle?


----------



## SuperSpeed (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey, i was running to loose weight and had lost a stone before i broke my ankle, my BMI is now at 26% (was 31%) i want to try and get it down to 17%. can i loose this kind of weight with weight training on the upper body?

thanks for replying.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

To lose weight I would recommend cardio. All depends on the extent of yoru ankle injury. Can you row so you can lock your feet and just move your legs and arms etc?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the world is set up into clever people and stupid people

*clever people* would either adapt their training around the ankle injury or not train lower body at all

*stupid people* would train regardless and pass it off as being "hard"

i am the latter, now fair do's i sprained mine so there was no cast, it was 3 times the size but i continued to play rugby and squat, power clean and deadlift (all be it lighter weights)

id recommend for the next few weeks feeling it out, maybe try some deep knee bends (ie squats without any weight or a bar) a few times to see what happens with the ankle, then maybe drop the weights down to silly light ones, bring it back slowly

i came back stronger after mine but i did lose a lot of poundage whilst i was coming back

good luck with it


----------



## SuperSpeed (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. my first session today, i wasn't as restricted as i thought i would be, i gave one legged rowing a go : )

i focused solely on upper body and sat on the bench during heavier weights. the cast wasn't a problem.


----------



## pushpapal.singh (Mar 17, 2009)

Only do those exercises which can be practiced in sitting position to avoid any kind of stress on your ankles.


----------

